

Bootstrap Xtra extends Bootstrap - matant
http://lightglitch.github.com/bootstrap-xtra/

======
jameswyse

      "Xtra Features: Icon Buttons."
    

Is this all it adds? Bootstrap already supports adding icons to buttons..

edit: Actually, the Github page for Bootstrap Xtra[1] says "DEPRECATED - Use
Font-Awesome or Font-Awesome-More"

[1] <https://github.com/lightglitch/bootstrap-xtra>

------
aoprisan
what benefits does this provide vs the latest bootstrap 2? I couldn't find any
besides some more icons, which you can get with font awesome

------
notjustanymike
Looks pretty old, this may be a dead project

